# New Look



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

The new look of FF is very nice. It is good to have an update. What do you think?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I like the layout, but I don't like the new massive vertical banner ads that run into the page on the right hand side. I also don't like the fact that there are no pictures of freshwater fish on the home page.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> I like the layout, but I don't like the new massive vertical banner ads that run into the page on the right hand side. I also don't like the fact that there are no pictures of freshwater fish on the home page.


There were earlier... or at least I thought so. I coulda sworn there was a goldfish on the banner


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I like it, it "fits" a lot better I think than the old one.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I like all this, except for the ad on the right.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are freshwater fish in the banner...
i hate it and since all you guys like it;i am going to make shaggy take it down...so there!!!
i kind of agree..the vertical ad tends to throw you off a little..but i think after awhile we will not notice it so much..
i think it also looks a little cleaner..


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I kind of like it. The look is overall nice, but for me its a little harder to come on the page quickly and check to see if any post were updated. Plus, It seems to be too "saltwater" based. This forum is mainly freshwater, it seems.. And I too find the ads on the right to be kind of an eye-sore.


That's just my two cents...


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

There is an idea. 1/2 of the banner could be SW and the other FW. 

I don't really like the vertical banner either - kind of bothers you with all these flashing ads.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Technically cam, it's doing what they were designed to do. Catching your eye, as distracting as it may be. I would agree, a bit more FW on the banner, but ehh, its nice.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My fish reaction was sot of "ack, my eyes hurt", but I am getting used to it.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Its kinda too flashy and kinda douchey, I dont like change!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I feel like orange was a bad choice, its a fish forum.. water... stick with all blue! but it is a much needed update... even though there are still some banners with freshwater and saltwater fish in the same environment which was the whole reason for this change lol


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh and the fish forums link at the very top of the page does nothing if you click it... should take you back to the home page... annoys the crap outta me...


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I like it overall. I don't mind the vertical banner ad. Gotta make some money to keep the forum free, right?

Kill kill kill the orange. It is like a terra cotta- stick with blues or use a less intense orange if you must.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes the orange is very "douchey" haha


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I like the orange, contrast the blue, its also much neater this way


----------



## BIRDMAN (Jan 18, 2010)

Birdman enjoys the orange it reminds him of birds


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Illini fan, Shaggy?


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

That's what is is that I don't like....The contrasting, strong colors....Its kind of a strain in the eyes. Keeping it all blue would be MUCH better IMO


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Same. Blue is better than stupid orange.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The temperature of the palette is very cool, and the orange is blazing. It doesn't complement, it clashes. It is loud and garish. Not good design. And it causes the eye to jump around the page erratically. Gotta go.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Exactly! thats what I saying, the orange is just unwelcome, and your just weird birdman, i mean, be a person, not a made up life.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

BIRDMAN said:


> Birdman enjoys the orange it reminds him of birds


Referring to one's self in the third person typically means that person is arrogant.


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd say change everything orange to baby-blue instead. Nothing too clashing - something soft and easier on the eyes would be nice.

I'd say something in this range:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

the redish orange color hurts the eye!


----------



## PaulLamb (Nov 15, 2009)

COM said:


> the orange is blazing. It doesn't complement, it clashes.


One problem here is that orange is only complementary to blue in painting art, which uses pigment colors. Complementary colors represent 180% on a color wheel. Problem is, in luminescent color like on a computer screen, the primary colors are red/green/blue, not red/blue/yellow.

If you want a complementary color for blue in a luminescent light system, it is red+green, which equals shades of yellow/brown, unlike red+yellow in pigment colors which equals shades of orange. You also need to match the brightness to the blue, so that one color isn't overpowering next to the other color. Something in this range would work:









While that would be an improvement over the orange, I would still go with light blue in this case, since it would give more a sense of water.

Oh, BTW, I love the saltwater goldfish in one of the banner pics


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

PaulLamb said:


> If you want a complementary color for blue in a luminescent light system, it is red+green, which equals shades of yellow/brown, unlike red+yellow in pigment colors which equals shades of orange. You also need to match the brightness to the blue, so that one color isn't overpowering next to the other color. Something in this range would work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention I've barfed that color...


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I wonder if you can change from color to color or is it just from design to design


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ive seen forums where they offer a few different options and the user can change them in their control panel. Maybe that would be an option since people seem to have opposing views. Also I dont like the orange for the separator bars, but it doesnt seem out of place in the rest of the site.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Birdman is very sassy.


----------



## BIRDMAN (Jan 18, 2010)

Birdman is not a made-up life. Birdman is very arrogant and sassy.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't like the ads, The animated scissors made me think a bug was crawling on my screen.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

BIRDMAN said:


> Birdman is not a made-up life. Birdman is very arrogant and sassy.


def a made up life lol can you please just be a real person? lol


----------



## BIRDMAN (Jan 18, 2010)

Birdman is sorry for not being a real person. Birdman wishes he could be a real person. Birdman also appreciates your signature, Birdman feels the same way when he admires fish. Birdman also thinks the same about birds.


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree with a lot of people about the color scheme, I hate the orange. I honestly don't care about the ads on the side of the screen, it helps pay to keep the forum running! I'd much rather look at those ads than have a sign up fee.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I just saw an ad for a live fish butchering machine on the home page...lol

Birdman definitely loves birds more than fish...he is a bird. Bird+Man=BirdMan


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How do you know birdman on fishforums isn't fishman on birdforums?


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Merf said:


> I agree with a lot of people about the color scheme, I hate the orange. I honestly don't care about the ads on the side of the screen, it helps pay to keep the forum running! I'd much rather look at those ads than have a sign up fee.


The orange just makes it painful to get on the forum....I visit it less and less it seems, which is a shame


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

emc7 said:


> How do you know birdman on fishforums isn't fishman on birdforums?


Birds eat fish are you saying Birds>Fish?
Lol, being fishman doesn't stand out here.


----------

